# Mitresaw Problem



## arkydave (Apr 21, 2007)

My DeWalt 12" compound sliding mitresaw is a great tool, but I'm having a problem that I hope someone here knows a solution to. In fitting trim, I often need to cut an angle within 1/2 degree of the zero degree stop. When I set and lock the blade at these small angles, the lock will often not hold - the act of cutting will cause the saw to slip into the zero degree stop. I've looked for an adjustment to tighten the lock, but can't see any way to do it. I know that I can overcome this by shimming the workpiece away from the fence, but this is more difficult and less accurate (at least for me). Any ideas??? Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've got the same saw and if it's close to a notch it will slip in. 

Look on the handle and on the underside when it is in the unlocked position you will see a flat head screw looking in from the front. Tighten that screw a little, it doesn't take much, and it will make it grip harder.

I've been wanting to get the new Dewalt saw because it has a lever that releases the feature that makes the saw lock into the notches making it easier to adjust and lock down without it moving.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

I have the same saw, and have not had this problem. At lease at the 0 notch. Never really had to use close to the other notches. Mine will grab right on the edge of the notch. Maybe my screw is tighter (mentioned above).


----------



## arkydave (Apr 21, 2007)

Big Dave - I'll look again, but I don't think mine has that screw. I looked pretty carefully before. Thanks for the reply.

MinConst - wanna trade???


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

arky,
I don't think so. I like my saw toooo much


----------



## arkydave (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Big Dave - I found it. That screw is well hidden by the little handle that you squeeze to allow you to change the angle. Thanks for giving me the incentive to go look again.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Not a problem. I think I even had a hard time finding it myself.


----------



## dewalt guy (Aug 10, 2007)

i had the old 12" sliding double compound miter saw (Dewalt) and bought the new one . i like it alot.I really like the lazer cause i can cut easier.Cutting returns are a breeze. but be careful when you adjust the bar that locks if you put it too tight it will break .


----------



## TomWJr (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum, and will introduce myself later, but I wanted to comment here. I've had this same problem before and my solution was to build an alternate fence at a 15* angle. This fence would clamp to the existing fence and I would clamp the material to this fence and make the cut that way. This avoided the problem of the lock clicking in.


----------

